# wiring diagram 1997 nissan altima



## 93 maximase (Mar 10, 2005)

anybody got the wiring diagram for a 97 altima or just the color descriptions so i know wat goes to wat


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

http://www.directwholesale.net/diagrams/printpage.asp?ModelID=12761&MakeID=5

http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/Nissan-Wiring.pdf


----------

